# Quoting a post - movement of cursor



## martint235 (7 Apr 2016)

I use Dolphin browser on Android with SwiftKey. A few months ago I experienced issues when quoting posts where I'd be happily typing only to realise that the cursor had jumped to inside the quote deleting some of the data. Before I could be bothered to raise it, it fixed itself. It's back though. 

Now it could be Dolphin, SwiftKey or the forum software. Anyone having the same issue? Any ideas on fixing it?


----------



## mjr (7 Apr 2016)

I have a similar problem sometimes in Lightning browser on Android 4.1. The trigger seems to be using highlighting and cut or paste. I don't know if that's similar.


----------



## potsy (7 Apr 2016)

Used to get the same issue and it was definitely browser dependent in my case, been ok since I switched to Chrome.

Sure there were threads/posts about it at the time.


----------



## martint235 (7 Apr 2016)

The trigger for mine seems to be choosing a suggested word so I may switch keyboards for a bit and see what happens. I do like SwiftKey though


----------



## shouldbeinbed (7 Apr 2016)

martint235 said:


> I use Dolphin browser on Android with SwiftKey. A few months ago I experienced issues when quoting posts where I'd be happily typing only to realise that the cursor had jumped to inside the quote deleting some of the data. Before I could be bothered to raise it, it fixed itself. It's back though.
> 
> Now it could be Dolphin, SwiftKey or the forum software. Anyone having the same issue? Any ideas on fixing it?



Yes I mentioned it in a thread last week and left an example in for Shaun to see.

I too was using Dolphin browser but I've also experienced it in CM and others.

Incidentally with Dolphin do you find if your post exceeds the bounds of the composer text box that you can't scroll the text in the box to move up/down again.

Cyclechat does seem to flush out browser foibles more than any other site.

I've had a lot of trial and error with android browsers this last week or so and I've found Opera to be the best for operating on this site and Facebook which is another prone to so funny ommissions and quirks with different browser apps.

The PITA is that I need a 2nd flash friendly browser too for those odd still flash encoded video inserts and clips on less modernised sites


----------



## martint235 (8 Apr 2016)

I must confess to not having looked at that thread too closely as I don't seem to have an issue scrolling the box. 


It is a strange one. I'll also try other browsers out and see what happens.


----------



## Crackle (8 Apr 2016)

Probably not worth another thread so I'll add this in here as it's browser related, Martin can tell me to clear off if he likes but a couple of days ago Firefox Android stopped displaying avatars. I've checked on two devices and it's the same but fine in Chrome. Tried clearing the cache but with no change but if I request the desktop site, then it works fine.


----------



## jefmcg (8 Apr 2016)

martint235 said:


> The trigger for mine seems to be choosing a suggested word so I may switch keyboards for a bit and see what happens. I do like SwiftKey though


I'm not seeing it with chrome and SwiftKey


----------



## martint235 (8 Apr 2016)

jefmcg said:


> I'm not seeing it with chrome and SwiftKey


Or boat browser by the look of things. Narrows it down to Dolphin then. Dolphin did a release this morning that may have fixed it


----------



## mjr (8 Apr 2016)

Crackle said:


> Probably not worth another thread so I'll add this in here as it's browser related, Martin can tell me to clear off if he likes but a couple of days ago Firefox Android stopped displaying avatars. I've checked on two devices and it's the same but fine in Chrome. Tried clearing the cache but with no change but if I request the desktop site, then it works fine.


Sometimes, just the last few days, Lightning Android has been stopped displaying avatars and sometimes it stops loading all stylesheets. Closing the browser and reopening gets it working again.

The avatars seem to be embedded in the page html now - I don't know if that's a change made at the same time @Shaun moved javascripts to Cloudflare a few days ago as mentioned in https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/p...irected-in-a-few-seconds.198619/#post-4225419 - it seems that a page with 9k of text is 90kb of html and switching image-downloading off won't save your data allowance.

I'd expect that extracting and processing a load of data:image/... strings is more demanding on the browser. Chrome and Firefox probably use different code to do that, which would explain results differing. Being more demanding on the browser may explain odd editing/UI behaviour too.

Investigating my unstyled-page problem a bit more: stylesheets now seem to have names that involve pagespeed and random character IDs. It looks like a new stylesheet is downloaded for almost every page rather than most of the styling being cached for the whole site - I don't understand why that is optimised but I don't know how it worked before. It probably means that if cloudflare doesn't respond quickly enough at any time (or doesn't respond at all for some reason), then I get an unstyled page.

Fun, isn't it?


----------



## Shaun (9 Apr 2016)

Locally delivered images are no longer inline (_merged with the HTML document_) and now retain their original URL. Various other elements of the on-server caching have been adjusted or disabled to balance the optimisation against compatibility with older, non-standard and cut-down browsers; and CDN edge content has been excluded completely.

Due to the nature and complexity it is quite an involved process and is taking some time to test and measure, but most of it has been done so it should be finished fairly soon.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

